# Split Mtn Takeout Ramp Heads-up!



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Ranger? Or campground host armed with clipboard and golf cart?
LE personnel will be in uniform and pretty obvious - latter I've had run-ins with at both Lodore put-in and Split Mountain takeout. Curiously, when actual ranger(s) at the ramps, pretty reasonable discussions regarding concerns have always resulted in the ranger responding "I'll talk to him...."


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Both a ranger and a cg host. The ranger spoke with us more about me being ahead of my group


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

The LEs at Split Mt were definitely more formal than the LE/Ranger at the launch on our Yampa trip last year.

I have never heard a ranger or LE justify the proximity rule for safety reasons but for shared resource issues instead, ie preventing one person running ahead to snag campsite while others hike, etc. Clearly there are obvious safety benefits though. I have also heard of it being enforced to prevent tension between parties because it reduces the hassle of "playing through" which can be horrible when a group is strung out over a long distance. 

Seems unnecessary for an LE to do anything beyond educate at a ramp if others parties aren't needing to use it. We saw them mostly interact with commercial groups when we were down there.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Not really on topic, but we managed to not see a ranger (or a campground host for that matter) at either end on our Yampa trip in early June. The takeout ramp Nazis at split had me a little worried- we took up quite a few lanes. We also knew that no one was coming in behind us for a while. We left Jones really early, and had some REALLY big winds come up while we were running split. Nobody caught in those winds in Rainbow park would be taking out any time soon.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

We also heard that the ranger at Split Mountain was busting people floating in with open beers, so you might want to watch that as well.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

The Ranger also gave us a hard time about splitting up, but was reasonable when we explained part of the group stopped in the shade just up stream and all our boats didn't fit in the eddy. I would be really careful about rolling in with an open beer and then going to get your vehicle.


----------

